# Todays menu



## lucy123 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I said I would post my menus this week, so here goes todays.
Please can I ask for some encouragement as I really need to do this!
Many thanks!

Brekkie:
1 Portobello mushroom, cooked in oven with olive oil and black pepper, topped with 1 poached egg, 1 tbsp creme fraiche, and 1 rasher bacon!

Lunch
Prawn stir fry with lemongrass and coconut sauce (will prob miss sauce out in future as quite high in carb!) spring onion, carrot, brocolli and green beans, beansprouts and rice noodles (will prob miss rice noodles out too!)


Main Meal
Fillet steak, Celeriac mash, mushroom and onion


3 cups coffee with milk
3 litres of water

1hr hard gym workout cardio and weights


Choccies: 0
Cheeselets:0



thanks for your support and I hope todays menu inspires some of you.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds delicious Lucy, what time shall I be round for tea?  Also very useful as we are often being asked for good low carb meal options, so your verdict on their success or otherwise will be good to know!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 2, 2011)

In the past I've dabbled with coconut milk with my Thai green curries. But, my issue is with the fat content rather than carb. As an occasional indulgence, though, it's OK.

I like the prawns too. They're a frequent favourite of mine but usually with my basic onion/garlic/tomato sauce.

An interesting menu. I await the future ones because I'm keen to try out some new things in 2011 too!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Todays menu:

Brekkie: Portobello mushroom with poached egg, creme fraiche and bacon ...again!!

Lunch:  Teriyaki salmon on a bed of beansprouts, mushroom, spring onion, green bean, cherry tomatos. (Sauce made from red wine vingegar, white wine vinegar, dash of tomato juice and soy sauce)

Dinner: Chicken tikka (on a bed of salad and bean sprouts probably)

choccies: 0
Cheeselets: 0


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds heavenly i love beansprouts but get stuck with brain freeze on what to do with them, but with Lucy onboard im finding more ways to cook with them


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Great Steffie - glad I could share this with someone. Its all in the new book I have purchased which is turning out to be my bible. The meals really are quick and very low in carb - and seems to be helping my energy levels too!  Just hope I can stay organised when back at work on Tuesday, but looking for some meals can prepare in advance too!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds delish .  Do you use the beansprouts instead of rice?  Never thought of doing that!  Like Seffie I eat beansprouts but never know what to do with them  xx


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes - I am trying to cut down on pasta rice and noodles, so use the bean sprouts to pad the stir fries out a bit more. They cook very quickly, just toss in olive oil or fry light. I generally add them last, or just before prawns. To make things a bit clearer, this is how I do my stir fry.

Heat wok without any oil until piping hot. Chop spring onion, carrots(really thin slices) green beans, baby corn, mushroom, onion, cherry tomato. Add all to the pan with a little oil or spray. When practically cooked, add half bag (for one) of beansprouts. When all cooked, add handfuls of king prawn. - Delicious! and takes minutes! 
I find it useful if others are having something different. I don;t mind making 2 meals as mine is so quick.

Just seen a recipe for carribean prawn balls with homemade mango sauce, so will prob try that this week too!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 2, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Yes - I am trying to cut down on pasta rice and noodles, so use the bean sprouts to pad the stir fries out a bit more. They cook very quickly, just toss in olive oil or fry light. I generally add them last, or just before prawns. To make things a bit clearer, this is how I do my stir fry.
> 
> Heat wok without any oil until piping hot. Chop spring onion, carrots(really thin slices) green beans, baby corn, mushroom, onion, cherry tomato. Add all to the pan with a little oil or spray. When practically cooked, add half bag (for one) of beansprouts. When all cooked, add handfuls of king prawn. - Delicious! and takes minutes!
> I find it useful if others are having something different. I don;t mind making 2 meals as mine is so quick.
> ...



Thanks for the tips Lucy, I dont make stirfrys that often and I dont know why as they are so easy and very filling - will need to start doing more of them. xx


----------



## tracey w (Jan 3, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> In the past I've dabbled with coconut milk with my Thai green curries. But, my issue is with the fat content rather than carb. As an occasional indulgence, though, it's OK.
> 
> I like the prawns too. They're a frequent favourite of mine but usually with my basic onion/garlic/tomato sauce.
> 
> An interesting menu. I await the future ones because I'm keen to try out some new things in 2011 too!



When i make thai red or green curry, i only add water/milk (small amount), to the paste to cut the calories.

I recently tried philadelphia (extra light, small amount), little water added and this was really nice too.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Monday Menu:

Brekkie:2 portobello mushroom topped with bacon and cheddar -delicious and quick!

Lunch: Chicken soup with celery, banana nutty shake.

Dinner: Spanish prawn with garlic. chilli and almonds, with a vegetable stir fry.


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Monday Menu:
> 
> Brekkie:2 portobello mushroom topped with bacon and cheddar -delicious and quick!
> 
> ...



Do you just grill the mushroom Lucy? and melt the chedder on


----------



## alisonz (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of these sound rather interesting (banana nutty shake?) think I'm going to have to try some thanks Lucy xx


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Do you just grill the mushroom Lucy? and melt the chedder on




Hi Steffie - great to see someone finding this useful!

Yes - pop some olive oil on them first. You can put them in oven too if prefer. I just sprinked a tiny bit of cheddar on them. They looked great on the plate - 2 massive mushrooms in the middle with the bacon either side - I wish I could workout how to upload pics from my blackberry and then I could post some helpful pics too. 

A little tip also on portobello mushrooms. They are nice and big and the longer you cook them the more meatier they become! I find them quite filling.


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Steffie - great to see someone finding this useful!
> 
> Yes - pop some olive oil on them first. You can put them in oven too if prefer. I just sprinked a tiny bit of cheddar on them. They looked great on the plate - 2 massive mushrooms in the middle with the bacon either side - I wish I could workout how to upload pics from my blackberry and then I could post some helpful pics too.
> 
> A little tip also on portobello mushrooms. They are nice and big and the longer you cook them the more meatier they become! I find them quite filling.



I shall make that and get a piccy on, i use my webcam find it easier to upload then off my mobile,i was guna put the bacon on top but you cook that sepearate yer then add it to plate? x


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck with the new diet Lucy!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I shall make that and get a piccy on, i use my webcam find it easier to upload then off my mobile,i was guna put the bacon on top but you cook that sepearate yer then add it to plate? x




Hi - I do cook it separate and this morning put it on the plate separate - mainly for presentation.

Yesterday, I broke the bacon into bits and put it on top of the mushroom, poached egg and creme fraiche - gave it a bit of a crunch!

Go for it Steffie - be adventurous!

I am still waiting for the actual book from Amazon - I think the blame lies with Citylink, but can;t wait to get all the recipes!!

Does anyone think the banana shake would be good for breakfast - I am now planning tomorrow when back at work and want something quick and easy to take with me. I am taking the left over soup for lunch!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Toby - support is most appreciated.

Spanish Prawns - I just had to post to say they are absolutely gorgeous - would never have thought of putting almonds with prawns!! The whole family loved them and clean plates all around. I had them with a nice stir fry - and added a small portion of rice to the meal for rest of family, Meal was a big hit in this house!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 3, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Toby - support is most appreciated.
> 
> Spanish Prawns - I just had to post to say they are absolutely gorgeous - would never have thought of putting almonds with prawns!! The whole family loved them and clean plates all around. I had them with a nice stir fry - and added a small portion of rice to the meal for rest of family, Meal was a big hit in this house!



So, when's the new restaurant section of your house opening?


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

Shall have to back off that one Lucy dont like prawns, shame i was on a 100% strike rate hehe.shall wait with baited breath for tomorrow x


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

I wonder if you could substitute the prawns for chicken Steffie - worth a try. How can you not like Prawns?


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I wonder if you could substitute the prawns for chicken Steffie - worth a try. How can you not like Prawns?



Its a thing i have with seafood cockles,muscles, crab sticks etc things like that, im ok with water fish lol...im guna have to but a whole new set of pans at this rate hehe.. x


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> So, when's the new restaurant section of your house opening?



Thats so funny Andy. I think hubbie is confused why I am doing all the cooking - lately we have just been looking at each other as if to say go on you cook something. He is also enjoying the different food. 

I did feel good chopping my garlic today - instead of just pouring the jar in - but will revert to jar if need to.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tomorrows menu. (I needed to plan as at work)

Sorry there isn't much new on this one!

Brekkie: Nutty banana shake, ham roulade(ham spread with cream cheese and spring onion, rolled up)

Lunch: Chicken soup

Dinner: Celeriac mash with Salmon, nectarine and avocado salad.


----------



## caroleann (Jan 3, 2011)

This is great Lucy, i tried the mushrooms with poached egg and bacon today but i left the creme fresh stuff out i have never tried it so dont know if i like it,i have checked the book out its a bit more expensive but you can get it from waterstones which is good if your impatiant like me.
carole


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats great Carole. The book should arrive today. If  you can give the creme fraiche ago - it sort of makes it special!


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Well thats ingrediant bought for lunch, portobello mushies, grated chedder and 4 slices of smoked bacon x


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Well must say lunch today was delish, both me and o/h loved it nice one Lucy other half said can you be rented out lol


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wednesday menu:

Banana shake, ham roulade:

Prawn salad with avocado and nectarine rocket salad, with mayo and lime dip

Carribean prawn balls with mango sauce with beansprouts and veg,


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Wednesday menu:
> 
> Banana shake, ham roulade:
> 
> ...



Your menu choices are lovely.............you like your prawns don't you Lucy


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes - I found before I seemed to be having chicken with every meal, so enjoy prawns, king prawns and salmon quite a lot now. Prawns are also quite cheap and very healthy!

The caribbean prawn balls are white fish and prawns blended with something else - can;t remember off hand and then form them into balls and fry lightly and have with the mango sauce - really looking forward to them tomorrow night! 

Would you all believe City Link tried to deliver the book finally today, but took it away as no one in - I really could scream!


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah im going to substitute with chicken where you use prawns lucy, after todays sucsess with the mushrooms and all motivated


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes chicken salad with nectarine and avocado rocket salad would work! I will try and find some recipe with chicken for you soon - did you try the chicken tikka - that was gorgeous and could always make a little extra for a spicy lunch salad!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2011)

What is the book called ...................you are defintely selling it to me ha ha.

I love prawns


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

The big book of 365 low carb recipes!  When I finally get it I do think it will be worth it!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> The big book of 365 low carb recipes!  When I finally get it I do think it will be worth it!



Will have to let us know what its like. Might treat myself to one


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Will have to let us know what its like. Might treat myself to one




Will do! It will be interesting to see the full range of recipes. I beleive they do desserts too and starters so maybe a 3 course meal could be on its way,,,watch this space!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 5, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Wednesday menu:
> 
> Banana shake, ham roulade:
> 
> ...





The caribbean prawn balls and homemade mango sauce were absolutely gorgeous - will definitely be making them again pretty soon!

Tomorrows menu is nothing new I am afraid:

Banana nutty shake 

Caribbean prawns with salad

Salmon ommelette with salad.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2011)

Lucy did the re-deliver your book today?


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 5, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Lucy did the re-deliver your book today?



Aaaaargh! Don't start me off again - was on phone 2 hours to City Link today and finally got through - they delivered again today but I wasn't in because they were supposed to deliver on 31st. So instead they are going to deliver tomorrow and put it through the letter box. They didn't do that today as it was classed express delivery! - yes for the 31st. The mind boggles


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 5, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Well must say lunch today was delish, both me and o/h loved it nice one Lucy other half said can you be rented out lol



Just seen this post Steffie and I have to say its all lies, lies, lies and rumours, I have never stood on a street corner in my life!!!

One thing i have just realised is how my hubby and son have sort of  now fell in with what I am eating  which is not expected at all as they are so fussy and unhealthy normally - the caribbean balls and spanish prawns have gone down really well and the celeriac mash and fillet steak! So looks like its not only me making life changes!

I will try and find some none prawn recipes for you steffie, although the caribbean prawns are liquidised prawns and white fish - would you not try those?


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2011)

No hun afraid not, please dont go to any trouble on my account ... You have done so much already by posting this thread.. x

Sorry to hear about the debarkle with the book as well ..


----------



## tracey w (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucy you are so putting me off eating, all this talk of liquidised fish, yuk 


I hate all seafood, seriously though all sounds very exotic, more meaty dishes pleeeeese


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay I'm back! Didn't post for a day or two as same menus.

Today:
Brekkie: Cottage cheese pancakes
Lunch:   Chicken with avocado and nectarine on bed of rocket salad
Main:    Indonesian slow cooked beef curry with brown rice - is cooking now and smells gorgeous!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just have to say Indonesian Slow Beef Curry is delicious and cannot believe its low carb. Had it with small serving of brown rice.

Steffie - I thought of you - there are no prawns!

Very easy to cook - about 20 mins prep stage and then cooks itself for 2 hrs.
If anyone wants recipe let me know!


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2011)

Cottage cheese pancakes sound delish is that nice and simple?

got portobello mushrooms for lunch again today lol.


----------



## tracey w (Jan 10, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Just have to say Indonesian Slow Beef Curry is delicious and cannot believe its low carb. Had it with small serving of brown rice.
> 
> Steffie - I thought of you - there are no prawns!
> 
> ...



sounds lovely, can you put the recipe up please?


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 10, 2011)

I would Tracey, but checked with Alan and unfortunately we can't post recipes from books due to copyright - not Alan


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I would Tracey, but checked with Alan and unfortunately we can't post recipes from books due to copyright - not Alan



if you PM then he will never know


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 10, 2011)

As if I would!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 10, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Cottage cheese pancakes sound delish is that nice and simple?
> 
> got portobello mushrooms for lunch again today lol.



Yes easy to make but uses Soya flour.

Those mushrooms are scrumptious aren't they - try dropping the egg and creme fraiche one day and just sprinkle with a little cheddar!

I seem to be hooked on the banana nutty shake. I have a glass for breakfast when I get to work - (make it the night before) and just don't feel hungry or weak. I got to 2pm today and realised hadn't had my chicken soup lunch - feel remarkably alert too- which considering I didn't sleep well again last night is amazing. Finding it all weird at the moment. I feel like am doing the low carb because it makes me feel so much better, and if I lose weight too then I will be so pleased.

I know this is a silly question, but can you have an allergy to carbs - I just feel so good since lowering them!


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lucy, your meals sound delicious  can you please PM me with your indonesian curry and cottage cheese pancakes?  where do you get these low carb recipes?  can you recommend the book please?


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Carina,

The book is called the big book of 365 low carb recipes - buy it from Waterstones - not Amazon! It costs about ?7.99 I think. 
It is quite a big book, but does fit in  my large handbag and goes everywhere with me now!


----------



## caroleann (Jan 12, 2011)

I got my coppy in town today im realy looking foreward to trying a lot of the recipes.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

Lunch today is chicken and avacado heres hoping it goes down well...


----------



## caroleann (Jan 12, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Carina,
> 
> The book is called the big book of 365 low carb recipes - buy it from Waterstones - not Amazon! It costs about ?7.99 I think.
> It is quite a big book, but does fit in  my large handbag and goes everywhere with me now!



Hi Lucy i got my book from waterstones and its ?12.99 but worth every penny.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for no post yesterday:

Dinner was chicken fajitas on wholemeal tortilla.

Tonight should be indonesian curry again - but still at work - so maybe something quick  but healthy -- will let you know!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All - I am back!
Tonights meal was homemade meatballs in red curry sauce - has gone down well again!
If anyone wants a rough idea of how to make it - let me know and I will post!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 20, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Carina,
> 
> The book is called the big book of 365 low carb recipes - buy it from Waterstones - not Amazon! It costs about ?7.99 I think.
> It is quite a big book, but does fit in  my large handbag and goes everywhere with me now!



I ordered th book from Amazon last Friday and arrived yesterday. Think you were just unlucky with Amazon


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you are right Sheilagh - I have ordered another book since and came straight away - I just don't think they do the xmas period too well!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2011)

David H said:


> Breakfast Mushrooms (large open cap)
> 
> Remove stalk, brush inside with olive oil and dust with Garlic salt.
> Place under grill (away from flame) or in oven in a tray covered with tinfoil.
> ...



Hey - who has hijacked my thread!!! I go away for a few days and look what happens!


----------



## David H (Jan 20, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hey - who has hijacked my thread!!! I go away for a few days and look what happens!



The Phantom Irish Hijacker strikes again. LOL

It was merely in reply to your suggestion for breakfast and indicating what I have on occasions.

Am I now to be sued as a Plagiarist for mentioning mushrooms and breakfast in the same sentence OMG! the shame of it all. 

Best Regards,
David


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 20, 2011)

I've split your posts out David. They're on a thread all of your own called David's Menus!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 23, 2011)

Todays Brekkie is:
Cottage Cheese pancakes.

I will post lunch and dinner later when I have my head in gear!

Sheilagh - If you are looking to make this I couldn't find any soya flour, so made it with normal flour as it is only 1oz.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Todays Brekkie is:
> Cottage Cheese pancakes.



How long do they take to make? They sound good, but I like keeping things quick and simple in the morning (porridge taking just 2mins in a microwave).

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 23, 2011)

2 mins Andy.

Mix an oz of flour with 2 eggs and milk and 1/4 tub cottage cheese. Blend together with the whizzer!

Pour small amount into a pan and fry  and that is that.

Or you can add a little grated cheddar and fold in half for really delicous ones - but I didn't. Make sure your pan is very hot with little oil. They are very light but delicious!

Good luck!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 30, 2011)

Last nights menu was delicious - a bit of a romantic dinner for me and hubby as been working hard!

Fillet steak medium rare on italian leaves, with red cabbage and apple, mushrooms sauted with worcestor sauce, a few rustic chips, and rosemary cheesy veg (Roasted fennel, yellow pepper, red onion, olive oil, thyme, bacon, cherry tomatoes, topped with cheese).

It was delicous and couldn't manage a dessert. Not too bad carbs wise either!


----------



## caroleann (Jan 30, 2011)

I made the orange and almond cake today ,its quite nice, after 2 slices steves bg was 6.3 two hrs later,but beware it says 45-50 minutes to cook but after just 25 mins i checked mine and lets just say mine was pretty well don on the out side,think it may be because i have a fan oven.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 30, 2011)

Is that in the 365 book Caroleann - if so I missed that one.
How many carbs is it? I must try it!

Also to any with the book I have spotted an error.

If you are cooking the thai chicken curry it says to go to page 187 for the spice paste , it should actually be 137 under veg thai curry. Took ages scrawling through the book to find it!


----------



## caroleann (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep its in that book,14g carbs per slice.


----------



## donnarob (Feb 3, 2011)

God, I'm slow on the uptake!  I'm going to order that book, it sounds great.  It's half the battle if you onto recipes which inspire.  I'm currently getting my inspiration from  a book called Eat The Greek Way which is fab.  

Donna


----------

